# Bamboo Eradication



## stacik84 (Feb 27, 2018)

Can someone verify whether the attached pictures show Bamboo? I know there are several varietals.

They have been planted prior to owning the house as a privacy wall against the woody area. They have recently multiplied quite a bit this spring and has started to take over some of the edges on the lawn.

Has anyone had experience with eliminating them? Any specific herbicide I should be using? Glyphosate or would a home-made Vinegar/Salt solution be effective?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Hmm. It doesnt look like a bamboo although the stalks resemble it. The leaves are throwing me off. Maybe a ginger?

Take a closer pic of the leaves and break a stalk open and photograph the core.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Maybe Shibataea Kumasaca 'Ruscus Bamboo'? Im even unsure of that. The leaves are too rounded.

Seems to be the only semi round leaf bamboo that can grow in your zone.

As for eradicating, good luck. I feel for you. Bamboo is a b**** to get rid of. I've seen it break through asphalt and 8" of 5000 psi concrete to get to light. Its just about bullet proof. Only solid method I know of is digging out the root-ball, which could be huge.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Spray with roundup then cut back the next day. You'll have to do it multiple times but it will die off eventually.


----------



## Drys (Sep 19, 2018)

Looks like knotweed -- sort of a "fake" bamboo. I would try and dig it out and get all roots out as possible.


----------



## stacik84 (Feb 27, 2018)

I am pretty confident based on random google searches, the stock that I have is Japanese Knotweed. AWFUL plant that literally takes over everything. I have begun to take each individual stock, and the root system out of the ground. Pretty easy after some rain, as the soil is moist. I have another 25ft to go. If any of them do grow back (which they will eventually), I will spray glyphosate



RDZed said:


> Maybe Shibataea Kumasaca 'Ruscus Bamboo'? Im even unsure of that. The leaves are too rounded.
> 
> Seems to be the only semi round leaf bamboo that can grow in your zone.
> 
> As for eradicating, good luck. I feel for you. Bamboo is a b**** to get rid of. I've seen it break through asphalt and 8" of 5000 psi concrete to get to light. Its just about bullet proof. Only solid method I know of is digging out the root-ball, which could be huge.


----------

